# Beer drinking vizsla!



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello! 

Our vizsla Imli, is now almost one year old. And she LOVES drinking beer!! Always hovers around as soon as a bottle is opened. First time she tasted beer was right out of a friend's bottle! 

Just wondering, anybody experienced this with their Vs?


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Phoebe hates all alcohol - she has never drunk any but if you have a bottle of beer and put the end near her nose she can smell it and goes straight away and crinkles up her face like she doesn't like the smell.


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

Haven't tried beer, but she loves my coffee. Of course it could be the milk and sugar in it that is tasty.


----------



## lovemyava (Mar 19, 2010)

Our V absolutley loves beer, when she was a puppy she knocked a friends arm that was holding a bottle of beer some spilled on the floor and she lapped it up like it was the best thing she ever had...now whenever anyone opens a bottle of beer or can she will come from any direction near or far to sit pretty at their feet and hope for a taste


----------



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

Remmy loves the beer bottle itself. I think its the cold condensation but she licks and licks and licks the bottle! Although, I am sure she would like the beer. I am not sure we have found anything she won't put in her mouth. Yesterday I pulled out a huge worm after a rainstorm- yuck!


----------



## grnyg (Mar 31, 2009)

Man, what a funny topic. Guszti is seventeen months old and being a part of a good Catholic family, will drink as much beer as is afforded him, though this is largely limited to the last sips of the bottle which he will lick until it is bone dry. I have never heard of a Vizsla that did not like alcohol though, interesting.

Happy Easter everybody!!


----------



## Shannon89 (Apr 7, 2010)

Bauer loves beer!! I've also caught him drinking whiskey/cokes and vodka tonics.


----------



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

Grady hasn't been given that opportunity yet, but my boxer growing up loves it. To this day he will steal people's beer bottles from the table and lounge in a corner trying to hoard away the booze. We have to keep a close eye on him...alcohol can be dangerous at certain levels in dogs, just like it is in humans.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

This reminds me of a youtube video I saw once. See link...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfHLz0RX4vI


----------

